# Backflow pics



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

has remote meter and room was only 3ft wide and 6 ft long tight space and not much for upper height to have room for prv


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> has remote meter and room was only 3ft wide and 6 ft long tight space and not much for upper height to have room for prv


3 inch main with 2 inch bypass


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Any issues with that style? The only one I almost tested was leaking like a sieve the first time water was turned on. 

It was about 400' from the meter, a big no-no there. The guy was so pissed when I let him know he would need to move it he never called back for the test.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Haven't had any issues with them yet I still prefure the old style 906 much easer by my oppion to repair


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> Haven't had any issues with them yet I still prefure the old style 906 much easer by my oppion to repair



Next time you get into one snap some pics. Do you do much backflow testing?

I have tested 2 since I have been in OK. Both places were for OSHA.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes do backflow testing will send pics


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What is that? It looks kinda like the old "Silver Bullet" except the vic fittings are different.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> What is that? It looks kinda like the old "Silver Bullet" except the vic fittings are different.


Looks like a watts 957. 

Easily serviceable device.

Within 5' of the floor woulda been nice. But im assuming you didnt have room.

Some Canadian keeps trying to figure out my password. Dont ya know v bulletin sends me an email with your ip addy every time you try eh!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Unions on the prv would have been nice for future service.

Some Canadian keeps trying to figure out my password. Dont ya know v bulletin sends me an email with your ip addy every time you try eh!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> What is that? It looks kinda like the old "Silver Bullet" except the vic fittings are different.


Watts 957


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Any issues with that style? The only one I almost tested was leaking like a sieve the first time water was turned on.
> 
> It was about 400' from the meter, a big no-no there. The guy was so pissed when I let him know he would need to move it he never called back for the test.


Flushing the line before piping the backflow device is in the install instructions. One little pebble can be a pain in the the rear......


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Had to b that high due to mop sink and soap station it's is only 5'8" to center


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Flushing the line before piping the backflow device is in the install instructions. One little pebble can be a pain in the the rear......


And a y strainer would help on supply side of rpz


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Looks like the 3" fittings are brazed.*

Is that code in your area? also, don't large PRV need a small PRV in parallel to handle the the low flows? Nice install:thumbup:


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

abr said:


> Is that code in your area? also, don't large PRV need a small PRV in parallel to handle the the low flows? Nice install:thumbup:


Yes 3" brazed joints and bypasses to b one pipe size smaller that's code here only used if doing repair on prv


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Can't tell from your pics...
When the discharge relief vents, will it fully discharge to the sink you mentioned below, spray the whole room or will it dump to an adequate drain point on the floor?
Also....
Would still like to see a strainer before the RPZ to keep debris from causing a false dp discharge 
The mtg bracket sitting directly under the PRV makes it difficult to get to the nut underneath to pull the seat assy out when servicing?
I thought h20 meters need "x" pipe diameters of straight pipe before and after for accurate reading?
Plse take this as contructive criticism, if you have a sound argument on my comments, I thank you in advance! I'm here to learn and to share what little I know!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

plumbing ninja said:


> Can't tell from your pics...
> When the discharge relief vents, will it fully discharge to the sink you mentioned below, spray the whole room or will it dump to an adequate drain point on the floor?
> Also....
> Would still like to see a strainer before the RPZ to keep debris from causing a false dp discharge
> ...


Will discharge into mop sink and their is a y strainer at floor level when water comes in to building meter is close due in supply side it suppose to b 2 pipe diameters up and down from meter only 11/2 up side and 2 down stream and the unistrut won't interfere with repair of prv the top is bolted on and comes out from top good observation on the pic keep it up I have been busted b 4 on something I did that someone else cought that I over looked


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

hmmmm from the the PRV's I've worked on (a while back now), of this style! You have to undo that bottom plug to fix a screw driver or socket to remove the valve seat retainer. This needs to be done in order to allow the yoke assy to slide out and to assist in undoing the nut that holds the diaphragm assy to the shaft! You need to access the plug should the seat retainer or diaphragm need replacing! They are the only parts that usually wear on this design! 
I'm assuming there is a gauge downstream or a tapping point to fit one to take/confirm pressure readings!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

it all comes from the top bottom is solid base with reseeded area for spring assembly


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Flushing the line before piping the backflow device is in the install instructions. One little pebble can be a pain in the the rear......


New construction 1 hr north of the border= instructions/common sense not so much.:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I tested a 2" 909 Weds and the 1st check wouldn't hold. I took it apart and a little piece of solder was stuck in the disc. It had been it there a long time. because the solder was black, from the sulfur in the water.


----------

